# Looking to meet ppl in DUBAI!



## Lollee (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone! 

Any tips on how to meet new friends in dubai


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You need to repost this in the sandpit. Do a search and you will a lot of threads on this subject.


----------

